# Plant ID please



## acitydweller (Feb 14, 2012)

I have been keeping this one for quite some time and never had a proper identification.

















View from below









help please. thanks!


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I think that's _H. polysperma_ of some kind, but it's hard to say which one for sure.

Don't fertilize much?


----------



## acitydweller (Feb 14, 2012)

Hi Cavan,

It's in my livebearer tank that gets no fertilization.

I've grown quite fond of this plant as it keeps low to the substrate and dare say it actually works as a foreground plant. I have a few other species of h.polysperma that has grows tall and large but not this little guy.

thanks


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

It would be interesting if the plant retains its creeping growth with ample nutrient and CO2 supply.

Despite different look, the matter reminds me of a plant that popped up as Staurogyne sp. "Brown" or S. repens "Brown", apparently creeping, but the leaves in the relevant pics look to me like some broad-leaved brown Hygrophila polysperma variant (don't know if the leaves have cystoliths that would rule out the genus Staurogyne):
http://theaquatank.com/Plant/Staurogyne-repens-brown
http://www.arowana-im.com.ua/product_info.php?cPath=251_246&products_id=8410
http://www.flowgrow.de/biete-wasserpflanzen/biete-staurogyne-sp-brown-t32725.html#p260659


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

Umzz.. Don't like to argue with Mire or Cavan, so lets toss it in as an extra option What about Ammannia (leaning toward pedicellata)? These have more rounded tips as I can remember like this plant does.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Nope, definitely a _Hygrophila_. Probably the 'bold' variation of polysperma.


----------

